# Timo Bernhard and Romain Dumas Returning to ALMS in Muscle Milk Porsche RS Spyder for Several Races This Season



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who miss Audi on ALMS races you can now get at least some Timo and Romain love as the Le Mans winning duo pilot the Muscle Milk Porsche RS Spyder in a few upcoming races. Here's the Porsche press release.



> Elkhart Lake, Wisconsin -- Fans of the American Le Man Series are getting the treat they thought would never be seen again after the successful Penske Racing run with the Porsche RS Spyders 2006 – 2008; Timo Bernhard (Germany) and Romain Dumas (France) back in the United States reunited with the famous Weissach-built LMP prototype.
> 
> Bernhard will join the regular Muscle Milk/Team CytoSport Porsche RS Spyder driver Klaus Graf (Germany) for the upcoming race this weekend at Road America in Elkhart Lake, Wisc., while Dumas will co-drive with Graf at Mosport International Raceway near Toronto the next weekend.
> 
> ...


----------

